
Ask HN: How do you keep track of threads with lot of comments - sathishmanohar
Once number of comments gets past 20 it becomes overwhelming, how do you keep track of a long thread with many comments.
======
andriussev
I do use an extension for Firefox (though, it's a WebExtension that I've built
myself. I have not yet announced it anywhere (first time here!) because I'm
still occasionally working on making it ready for the masses.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/improve-
hn/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/improve-hn/)

[https://github.com/andriussev/improve-
hn](https://github.com/andriussev/improve-hn)

Comment hiding is kind of important because the trees CAN become fairly large.
I read somewhere that it's coming natively to HN, so that's good.

------
bootload
_" how do you keep track of a long thread with many comments."_

Top down, read the branch, skim the leaves. Only a certain portion may of be
real interest.

------
insin
With thread collapsing, new comment highlighting and auto-collapsing of
threads without new comments.

On HN itself with a desktop browser:
[https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/18066-hn-comment-
trees](https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/18066-hn-comment-trees)

On mobile this is a Progressive Web App using the HN Firebase API which
implements these features: [https://react-hn.appspot.com/](https://react-
hn.appspot.com/)

------
brudgers
Recently I learned via an article on Hacker News the formal name for the
phenomenon of looking at the gap between what a person understands and what
they think they should understand: Information Anxiety. Richard Saul came up
with it almost 30 years ago...and only just now I pick it up. The whole
commercial internet and Windows 3 have happened in between.

Good luck.

------
jordansmith
I used to use the hacker news enhancement suite on chrome, it makes it alot
more manageable.

I recently switched back to safari so am stuck using the default site, and it
is much harder to navigate around.

------
xss
<script>alert(1)</script>

